# new rod - opinions and reviews



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi i am looking at getting a new rod to match to my new shimano symetre 3000. im looking at around a 2-5kg rod 1 or 2 piece doesnt really bother me.

the current choices are - 1. shimano mexican fire rack raider 681/2, 2-5kg @ $85
2. samaki allure 701/2, 8-12lb @ $79
3. pflueger trion 6'6, 2-4kg @ $77

but am open to options looking around the $100 mark, even could consider the daiwa gen black rods.

anyone with any of these rods, your opinions of how the perform and what they are like would be much appreciated.

cheers,

munro.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

depends on what materials you want too, if you highstick it alot (like i do ) go for a fibreglass/composite rod, if you don't highstick it go for graphite rod.
and if you want a rod that can do everything and never be destroyed get an ugly stick


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

The real question is what do you want it for?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Plasman said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is what do you want it for?
> ...


I know where he lives and it could be for spanking backpackers!


----------



## yellafella (May 21, 2012)

Hi mate, I've got experience with those 3 rods listed. I would say the trion is a good hard bodies rod with a soft slower action (better for bream) has a really nice finish. The mexican raider is a versatile all rounder (hard n softs) with a medium to fast action and the samaki allure has a lot of backbone and loses that finesse feel the others have. That being said it is rated much higher kg wise.

Goin with the reel you have I would suggest getting down to your local tackle stores and trying it on the rods to see if it's balanced (not just physical weight but also how it meets the first guide). Also I would suggest possibly looking at the '13 Fishing' stables (envy and omen series). They look quite good, relatively new company however they make all their components from scratch. By all reports you pay around mid 100's but you receive a product which has the feel and quality of one double the price.

Anyways hope this helps in some way. As the others have said, think of the application you intend to apply to the combo. People that tend to do better try and have a combo suited to the type of fishing at that day (still trying to explain this to my wife to get more tackle ;-) ).


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha thanks for the replies guys. Nd na no lion taming although she could use some training haha. And no back packer spankings either mick haha. You've got to use a ping pong paddle for that, way better distribution of pain and redness on said backpackers hahahaha.

Yellafella- I mostly intend to use it for trevally and jacks thus the little bit heavier rating but on the off occasion I want it for chasing flathead aswell. And I'm mainly using it for plastics and maybe a rare hard body.


----------

